

Some tech predictions for 2013 - adatta02
http://shout.setfive.com/2012/12/27/just-for-fun-some-tech-predictions-for-2013/

======
salboaie
I predict that in the end, a declarative one will be the winner, eventually
one that will compensate JavaScript weakness. Therefore, we are working to
create a framework for complex applications (something in line with Angular
but with better features) We have models that are doing type checking,
better/maintainable code, correctness against asynchronous effects caused
partially by the declarative style we love and simplify the code so much,etc:
<https://github.com/salboaie/shape/>

------
catshirt
_"You’ll be able to download network (Showtime, HBO, NFL, etc.) branded apps
which will display enhanced content as you’re watching your favorite show or
team."_

we'll see more of this i'm sure, but this has already been happening at a
pretty large scale over the past year. there are already a small handful of
SAAS businesses dedicated to providing this type of content to developers. NFL
is not a network, but still an interesting point in that networks may not be
the only ones entering the arena.

~~~
adatta02
The NFL actually has it's own network -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NFL_Network> They have a couple of specialty
programs like "NFL Red Zone" which shows _every_ football game simultaneously,
something which regular channels (ABC, NBC, Fox) can't do because of licensing
restrictions.

~~~
catshirt
right of course. i thought your intent was to imply non-network possibilities
for the second screen. for instance, there is no reason NFL (the league) could
not create a sync-to-broadcast app regardless of wether or not they are the
ones syndicating the actual broadcast.

------
ojr
The thing about Backbone vs Angular is one is imperative and the other is
declarative, people can't just jump from one framework to the other, two
slightly different programming paradigms, both will strive in 2013

~~~
kaliblack
All I ever hear or read about in my Rails bubble is Backbone. In my ignorance
I'd assumed it had become the default.

